# thinly veiled



## abraxas (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Josh66 (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:

That's awesome.  It looks like it has a layer of ice over it.


----------



## Fox Paw (Oct 3, 2008)

Very intriguing.  And lovely.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 12, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> That's awesome.  It looks like it has a layer of ice over it.





Fox Paw said:


> Very intriguing.  And lovely.



Wow, this one slipped through the cracks on me.  Anyway, thank you both- I'm real happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 14, 2008)

am I allowed to be a tad confused?  what exactly is this?


either way, I do like it


----------



## abraxas (Oct 15, 2008)

thebeginning said:


> am I allowed to be a tad confused?  what exactly is this?
> 
> 
> either way, I do like it



Thanks.  It's a drop in a streambed with water flowing over the rocks.


----------



## lockwood81 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, great idea and it looks great.  :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Oct 16, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> Wow, great idea and it looks great.  :thumbup:



Thank you.


----------



## rjackjames (Oct 16, 2008)

awesome capture.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 18, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> awesome capture.



Thank you.


----------



## notelliot (Oct 18, 2008)

did you notice the face in the (slightly off center) middle? might be solely my interpretation, but that's really cool. 

your images are so easy to get lost in. love it.


----------



## icassell (Oct 18, 2008)

notelliot said:


> did you notice the face in the (slightly off center) middle? might be solely my interpretation, but that's really cool.



And what do you make of this one? :lmao:







... goes back to smoking his cigar ...


----------



## abraxas (Oct 18, 2008)

notelliot said:


> did you notice the face in the (slightly off center) middle? might be solely my interpretation, but that's really cool.
> ...







notelliot said:


> ...
> your images are so easy to get lost in. love it.



Thank you very much!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 18, 2008)

icassell said:


> And what do you make of this one? :lmao:
> 
> ...



That it's not symmetrical?


----------



## icassell (Oct 18, 2008)

abraxas said:


> That it's not symmetrical?


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 18, 2008)

Sir Abraxas, I am in complete and total awe over this one.  Fantastic! 

NJ


----------



## abraxas (Oct 19, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> Sir Abraxas, I am in complete and total awe over this one.  Fantastic!
> 
> NJ



And double thank you to you!


----------



## notelliot (Oct 26, 2008)

icassell said:


> And what do you make of this one? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pixelated uterus!


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 30, 2008)

Now I see the face dang it.


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Oct 31, 2008)

Love it and being a trout fisherman looking for shapes underwater all the time. Saw the face straight away, great shot and your eye is drawn right through the image.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 1, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Now I see the face dang it.



Sometimes it takes a bit. 



Dragonfly..shotz said:


> Love it and being a trout fisherman looking for shapes underwater all the time. Saw the face straight away, great shot and your eye is drawn right through the image.



I'm starting to wonder if I see some of these subconciously.  As time goes on and I shoot the anthropomorphics like this I pick up on them as I shoot, but sometimes I see them in post while wondering why it was I took the photo in the first place.



notelliot said:


> pixelated uterus!



I'm afraid I see that in the ink blot now.

BTW- "Uterus" -- Better name for a boy or a girl?


----------



## Fangman (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like a majic layer of gossamer - beautiful.   You certainly have an eye for a subject to make a beautiful image.


----------

